# Bobcats, select...Josh Childress?



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I like Josh Childress, I think he is a great player. But I don't think we should be picking him with the 4th pick in the draft. I really don't see much of a difference between him and Jared Jefferies. If we do decide to stay with him, I say we pick the best available player, let another team pick him, trade who we pick for the 4th for him and another solid contributer or draft pick.



> Stanford junior on local radar
> 
> Childress will test draft; Bobcats pick 4th
> 
> ...


I hope Duke wins the National Championship, and Luol enters.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think it would be better for the bobcats to select Josh Smith or Deng with their 4th pick because Dwight howard and Emeka Okafor likely wont be avail.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerMan</b>!
> What is so great about Josh Smith? He can run and jump. But he is just too young, he has no shot and no handles.


same thing said about Tmac in 97 and he has a better Jumper than Tmac had at that point. Just a little thought for you


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

But Josh Smith is better at this point than Tracy was, that means he will most likely develop earlier, which would probably be before his rookie contract expires.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>writer dude</b>!
> Others who could factor into their decision, should they turn pro: Wisconsin guard Devin Harris, Duke forward Luol Deng and three high school players: Shaun Livingston, Josh Smith and *Sebastian Telfair*.


this writer know loses all credibility by saying it would be a good idea to draft telfair at the 4 slot.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

1-Okafor
2-Howard
3-Smith
4-Frustration...

It's a tough pick. It could be Pavel or Warrick or someone could sneak into it. Warrick's got the tools to ba an All-Star, he swarms on D with his long arms and Bickerstaff likes him. They should try to trade down to 8-15 if they want him. Or Ben Gordon.

They could take Livingston, he's a playmaker but I don't know about shooting. But a 6-7 (albeit skeletal) TJ Ford is not a bad pick.

Telfair is also a stud. 

Felton will probably be high on the list next year.

Deng is not bolting for sure, and he sure is good but not as good as the preseason hype, though he is tough.

Although I favor some HSers coming out, many are enigmas and gambles and rookie contracts are small but they might end before the player reveals his true level.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Josh Childress to Charlotte huh? Interesting...


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerMan</b>!
> I'm sure you can say "same thing said" for a whole lot of people. But look at Tracy, he didn't explode until he left and got a contract for the team that didn't draft him.


T-Mac exploded long before he left Toronto.

Just because he didn't avg 30+ by then doesn't mean that he didn't play well. Unlike now, he played great defense. In '99 playoffs he was the best player in Raptors.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> In '99 playoffs he was the best player in Raptors.


:no: :uhoh: 

two words for you

VINCE Carter


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bobcats, select...Josh Childress?*



> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> this writer know loses all credibility by saying it would be a good idea to draft telfair at the 4 slot.


he also suggested that they select jameer nelson with the fourth pick:laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: :uhoh:
> ...


He said best player not high scorer. If you remember those playoffs, Tracy McGrady is the one that kept them in games on both sides of the ball. At that time TMac seemed to loved to play defense and was causing Havoc all over the floor not Carter


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Check out Sebastian Telfair's numbers


Games---------32
FG % ----------53.4
3P%------------45.0
FT%-------------73.8
Steals-----------3.0
Blocks-----------1.0
Rebounds------3.7
Assists---------9.2
Points----------33.2

Compared to LeBron's high school numbers

Games---------25
FG % ----------56.0
3P%------------38.2
FT%-------------67.8
Steals-----------2.9
Blocks-----------1.9
Rebounds------9.7
Assists---------4.9
Points----------30.4


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I really do see so many people underrating SEbastian's game, IMO he is a Top 5 pick.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think Childress is higly overrated and would be a waste of a pick.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

If the Bobcats can, they should take a chance on Shaun Livingston. From what I've read and seen (albeit I've only seen him in 2 games) he looks like he may turn out to be the best player in this class. He is very smooth and only getting better. A potential franchise player, and playing on Charlotte would be the perfect place for him to get solid minutes and develop his game further.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think that the Bobcats should try to land a good big man, it is hard to get a GOOD one in a trade nowadays, but also because its hard to build a successful franchise around a guard (unless you are Michael Jordan). Then again, whoever we do draft, the Bobcats won't be a playoff ready team by next seasons draft anyway, so we might as well grab Livingston if he declares then wait until next draft to get a big man.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Then again, whoever we do draft, the Bobcats won't be a playoff ready team by next seasons draft anyway, so we might as well grab Livingston if


Hey you never know. It is the East.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobcats choice is simple. Draft Ben Gordon. Then put Rodney White (sign him), Jerry Stackhouse (expansion draft) and Stromile Swift (sign him) around him. You have the makings of a young athletic team that can at least get up and down the floor.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Childress would be a solid pick at the #4 slot for the BobCats. I think alot of people are really underappreciating his talent. He has some superior skills to that of the other players in the draft. He is a 6'8 guard who can do many things off the dribble and under the basket. He is very experienced player as well, and that will help mightily when he starts to get time on the court with his new team. 

I would compare him to Dermarr Johnson. Childress is probably a better version of Dermarr right now, but you all better watch out for in the coming seasons for Johnson. During the end of this season he has been on a tear with the Knicks. He is really getting back to the potential that he once showed with the Hawks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Picking Childress at 4 is too high. He aint that good.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Bobcats choice is simple. Draft Ben Gordon. Then put Rodney White (sign him), Jerry Stackhouse (expansion draft) and Stromile Swift (sign him) around him. You have the makings of a young athletic team that can at least get up and down the floor.


Why would we take Jerry Stackhouse? He has a huge contract and has had injuries all season long, not to mention he is getting a little old. Maybe the UNC reference?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would we take Jerry Stackhouse? He has a huge contract and has had injuries all season long, not to mention he is getting a little old. Maybe the UNC reference?


Just to have a backcourt capable of competing every night. I really want to see Ben Gordon picked by the Bobcats and then sign Rodney White and try to pick up Chris Wilcox or Stromile Swift.

If they can't win off the bat, I would want to be able to start with a team that is young and athletic that I could play up and down basketball with. That would be my plan if I am Bernie Bickerstaff. Bring in a pleasing style to the fans while developing your young talent.


----------

